# Save the date - 9/27/15 - Indianapolis



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Save the date post... Might be an IASCA SQC event in Indy on September 27.

More to come later as the event gets finalized.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

The event has been cancelled, unfortunately. Apparently after the last spl only event there were too many complaints and they lost permission to use the school location where it had been held 4 times before.


----------

